# Hello from newbie



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

Just thought I'd drop in here and say hi. :hello2: 

We've just bought our first motorhome, an Autostratus. Just back from our first full week away around the north coast of Scotland (amazing, no rain and no midges apart from on the last day!) . The reason I'm saying hi in this topic is that we travel with our 3 golden retrievers... two oldies (12) and a youngster (16months). 

I've posted some images in the gallery, in the "members and their motorhomes" section in an album called 'dcmo' . You will see that they love travelling in the 'van as do the humans ... except when the biggest hairiest dog decided to shake inside after a swim 8O :? 

I look forward to reading hints and tips in this topic =D> 

dcmo


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Some lovely pics there, dcmo. Welcome to the best motorhome community.

Don't forget to let us have some of the hints/tips that you discover along the way.

Good to have you with us.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Nice piccies.
Hope you enjoy our community.


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

croeso dcmo
wot no midges. lucky s.....
I got bitten


----------



## 98482 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Glad you had a good first trip, we have also just got our first motorhome and hope to go to Scotland later in the year. Any site recommendations would be useful. We have doen the odd weekend but we are going down the west country soon. We hope to get into Europe next year. Home is where you park it.

Rob


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi DCMO we also picked up our first motorhome an Autostratus 2 weeks ago.had a couple of long weekend in , and next two we are going away.It is great we love it our 2 Corgies are fine in it.Cant seem to find your photos ..... we were up in Stirling and callendar for a few days.it was lovely.Where abouts are you we are down nr Annan but lived in kyle- of -lochalsh and Fort william for 20yrs.


val


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

AlanVal said:


> Hi DCMO we also picked up our first motorhome an Autostratus 2 weeks ago.had a couple of long weekend in , and next two we are going away.It is great we love it our 2 Corgies are fine in it.Cant seem to find your photos ..... we were up in Stirling and callendar for a few days.it was lovely.Where abouts are you we are down nr Annan but lived in kyle- of -lochalsh and Fort william for 20yrs.


:signhi: I posted the photos last year and recently decided to have a clear out and put new ones on ... but haven't got round to it yet  I'll try and do it tomorrow! We're based near Stirling but usually head off west or north. The dogs still love going out in the 'van but the two oldies have to be lifted up the step these days :?

edit: dcmo photo album restored :wink: my album


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hello and welcome*

Just returned form Scotland ourselves ski trip to Aviemore, also fairly new to this bought our first Van off ebay and managed to solve more than a few few problems thanks to very helpful and clever fellow MH's who reply to posts.

Hope you enjoy

Trev, Ann-Marie the kids and all the people that seem to have started to look us up more often now they know we have a motorhome! :wink: Sadly lost our good old Rover (Shep the dog) after 17 years


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi OH!!! stupid me didn`t notice the date you had posted lol never mind replying about a year late lol still like to see your piccys.. we stayed at The wood cc site alloa they are doing it up just now it was ok though we quite often go to witches well we did with the caravan.We also go to linwater quite a lot (Edinburgh)Still getting used to the motorhome .

val


----------

